# How bad is easty westy in conformation?



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Tekno is gorgeous but does have some wonky feet lol He’s 5 months old so this may correct itself but assuming it didn’t, in AKC ring are toes out a very serious fault assuming everything else was very good? Is it rare that it resolves itself? Right now he’s pretty skinny, no teenage muscle tone yet.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

It is normal to be a bit easty westy at that age. Misha had it really bad when young. It will either correct or greatly reduce as he matures and fills out. Misha's breeder said to add collagen to the diet to help. Misha isn't perfect in his front legs but I don't think it is enough to fault him anymore. He will still stand a bit turned out when at rest sometimes but if stacked properly he is fine. His mother has a slight east/west tendency as well but had no trouble getting her CH. But most narrow-chested dogs will be that way if they have not filled out yet so I expect you will be fine. The most important thing is that the feet are completely forward facing when he walks.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> It is normal to be a bit easty westy at that age. Misha had it really bad when young. It will either correct or greatly reduce as he matures and fills out. Misha's breeder said to add collagen to the diet to help. Misha isn't perfect in his front legs but I don't think it is enough to fault him anymore. He will still stand a bit turned out when at rest sometimes but if stacked properly he is fine. His mother has a slight east/west tendency as well but had no trouble getting her CH. But most narrow-chested dogs will be that way if they have not filled out yet so I expect you will be fine. The most important thing is that the feet are completely forward facing when he walks.


Thank you! And yes he has a beautiful gait so that part is good 😅. Ill look into the collagen. I think he may be getting that from eating meaty bones and the supplements in his kibble but have to double check.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Awh omg, fault or not those feet are adorable.

I think they will probably straighten out as he ages. I've watched several dogs grow out of faults. They REALLY change as they grow. 

Collagen will def. help a lot.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Ava. said:


> Awh omg, fault or not those feet are adorable.
> 
> I think they will probably straighten out as he ages. I've watched several dogs grow out of faults. They REALLY change as they grow.
> 
> Collagen will def. help a lot.


Haha, yes as far as fault goes I do think this one is the cutest. Look at this little wonka-saurus rex 🦖 His little legs just go wherever they please 😂


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Phaz23 said:


> Thank you! And yes he has a beautiful gait so that part is good 😅. Ill look into the collagen. I think he may be getting that from eating meaty bones and the supplements in his kibble but have to double check.


Mine was/is raw fed but I added it just to be safe. Breeder said to use great lakes brand.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I love how is personality just bursts through my screen. I imagine he is such the character. I'd love to have that kind of spice in my life!


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Ava. said:


> I love how is personality just bursts through my screen. I imagine he is such the character. I'd love to have that kind of spice in my life!


hehe yes he’s such a clown and self-posessed. I’m really excited to see his adult personality fully bloom 🌸


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve honestly never seen a toy with perfect front and feet. It seems they all have something a little off. I’m wondering if judges even care about that in toys ? Beckie’s breeder told me the judges only looked at the rear end and the gait when I mentioned her front feet not being straight. But she wasn’t partial and trying to sell me a dog. So...


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Dechi said:


> I’ve honestly never seen a toy with perfect front and feet. It seems they all have something a little off. I’m wondering if judges even care about that in toys ? Beckie’s breeder told me the judges only looked at the rear end and the gait when I mentioned her front feet not being straight. But she wasn’t partial and trying to sell me a dog. So...


I was curious and pulled up some digital issues of Poodle Variety to start checking feet, and yes- a lot of the toys are turned outwards. I dont see it on the GCHS but for CH lots of out-pointing feet lol


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Hopefully his dad's genes kick in hard though, what a looker and straight as an arrow --


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

A little update on this- so I finally was able to talk to a Veterinarian with a special interest in orthopedics and found out that what's causing the turn out is a very minor valgus deformity. The doctor also said that if I hadn't told him, he wouldn't have even noticed it and that everything felt great in the arms and elbows. The valgus deformity can be caused by many things but most likely causes are trauma to the feet at a young age (ie taking a big jump, or being stepped on) or giving too much nutrition as a puppy causing rapid growth, it can also of course be genetic. Whatever the cause it though, we'll probably never know but I'm so glad that otherwise Tekno's conformation felt "perfect" to the Dr and a really nice thing too is his back knees are excellent. The Easty Westy feet are a purely cosmetic fault and thus far, no judge has even pointed them out, including the IABCA judges that give written reports from head to toe, so I think I should get over them haha. Word of warning though, be careful giving your puppy diets that are too rich for them or home fed meals that may not have a good balance of nutrients for growing bones. That's how you get the reeeally reeeally bad bone and joint problems.


----------

